# Antler Chews



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone give their dogs moose/elk/deer antlers? We give antlers to our dogs (when supervised). Unlike rawhide, they do not come apart in chunks that can cause GI problems. Unlike bones, they do not splinter. The marrow is full of vitamins and nutrients, too! I have heard a few say that they do not reccomend them because they are too hard and can damage teeth. However, people say the same about Nylabone. Anything can cause a problem for 1 dog and no problem for 1,000. Anyway, if you are looking for a great gift for your dog, check them out. We get ours from Acadia Antlers! They are collected in Maine and they even make seasonally flavored antlers. Acadia Antlers is also a small business that could use our business rather than big pet retail chains this holiday season. Take a look at their website!

http://acadiaantlers.weebly.com/

Let us know what you think!


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link! I'm a big fan of giving antlers.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

John had a few antlers he had been saving from past hunting trips. We washed and cleaned them and threw a bunch in the back yard. Dogs naw on them on and off everyday. When it rains they soften a bit. Great pacifer!


----------

